# how to upgrade to TurboNet



## srp336 (Aug 13, 2001)

I've got an old Series 1 box that's been sitting idle for a couple of months (doesn't boot... I think the hard drive might be dead, but haven't had time to look at it).

I'd like to get it running again and get it upgraded. It's got a TivoNet card now. In order to upgrade to TurboNet, would I just need to replace the Ethernet card, or do I need to replace both of the cards? Is there somewhere where I can a 100mbit Ethernet card appropriately modified?

Thanks!


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm not sure what you mean by "replace both the cards". The Series 1's allow one Ethernet card. Either a Tivonet, Airnet, Turbonet or Cachecard. The edge connector on the Tivo main board is a proprietory connector, you can't just attach a PC Ethernet card.

The latest Tivo software for the Series 1 includes the drivers for the TurboNet card. You should be able to just install the card. My only question is whether the setup for the Tivonet would interfere with the Turbonet.


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

The TurboNet has an ISA slot that you could put a 10mbit Ethernet card in, so it was really two cards.
I don't remember anyone putting a 100mbit card into it. People just upgraded to the 100mbit Tivonet.
I put a CacheCard in last year and it's the best ever


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

To upgrade to Turbonet, you'd replace the ISA Nic and the adapter board with the single Turbonet board.


----------



## srp336 (Aug 13, 2001)

Just want to make sure I'm clear on this. The TivoNet was an adapter card which attached to the edge connector. Into this adapter card went a fairly standard Ethernet card, which was slightly modified to fit nicely inside the Tivo's case. The TurboNet is a single card which attaches to the edge connector, and I don't need anything else to have it on 100mbit Ethernet. Correct?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Correct.


----------



## ntjock (Oct 13, 2006)

somewhat correct. It was a specific model that allowed for DMA access. At the time they didn't have the quirks worked out of the proprietary interface and the timing from ISA to Tivos' Bus. As a result they had it working at around 1MB/Sec via a 10mb card using DMA.

So, not just any card would work.

At the time it was a holy grail for all the units with dead modems.


----------

